# Laughing Rooster



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Laughing rooster!!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cfe5nIg7EI8


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

That's great. Sounds like painfully nervous laughter like, "You're not going to eat ME are you?! HA HA HA....." Silly rooster!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

He's laughing at all the others lol.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

That's cute!!! Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

That's so funny! Wonder what he was laughing at? &ldquo; haha your WAY to slow,I will never be on your plate, hahaha!


----------

